# B. B. Warfield on the ill effects of separating sanctification from justification



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 3, 2020)

This crass separation of sanctification from justification, as if it was merely an additional gift of grace to be sought and obtained for itself — instead of, as it is, an inseparable component part of the one salvation that belongs to all believers — lays the foundation, of course, for that circle of ideas which are summed up in the phrase, “the Second Blessing.” These are far from wholesome. Among them may be mentioned, for example, the creation of two different kinds of Christians, a lower and a higher variety. ...

For more, see B. B. Warfield on the ill effects of separating sanctification from justification.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

